# On this night 2 yrs. ago...



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I went to bed thinking things were fine. I woke up at 5:00 AM the next morning (Aug. 29) and things were not fine. My DD died around the same time on the 29th @ 37 weeks and my body responded by going into labor. All hell broke loose in my body, in our lives, and in the world (Hurricane Katrina).

I cannot believe it has been 2 yrs. since my Reagan was born. Her birthday is not until Wednesday, but I will never, ever forget this night as long as I live. I remember watching the Weather Channel as I drifted off to sleep. So many people's lives were about to change forever w/Katrina, but I never dreamed mine would change along with theirs.

My DS said this prayer tonight at supper:
"Thank you for my kindergarten. Thank you for my food. And please take care of my Reagan."









My heart is still missing a huge chunk and I will never be the same, but I would like to say that I'm in a different place 2 yrs. out. I would like for other mamas who have been in similar situations to mine to know that there is hope and there are brighter days ahead. Your pain will never completely go away, but it will lessen with time. Much peace and love to all the mamas who have lost a child.







And thank you to the PTB for giving us a place to spill our tears and share our angels.


----------



## ~Katrinka~ (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry.








Peace and love to you as well.


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

A, thinking of you as Reagan's anniversary is approaching. Peace to you & your family! Love, c


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

My thoughts are with you.

Thank-you for thinking of the rest of us
as you remember Reagan.
It gives me hope to hear you say that
the pain does lessen and change
as life goes on.

Hugs to you.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I hope you will find a way to celebrate her birthday and not have too much pain on weds. Just like bluewatergirl, I thank you for posting. I think I am ready for those brighter days ahead that you wrote about







Too bad they don't make some special spackle to fill all the holes in our hearts.


----------



## starlightsound (Feb 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apecaut* 







Too bad they don't make some special spackle to fill all the holes in our hearts.









Hear, hear!

Peace to all...


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

peace, love and light to you and your family.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

This world is, at times, an awful place. Those who have lost a child/children know that all too well. I am so grateful for this place as well, and will be thinking of Reagan, wishing for you all peace tonight.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I remember.









I think about you and your daughter often. I am so, so sorry for your loss.








:


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm so sorry, Amy.







I remember vividly and was deeply affected at the time, and I still think about you often.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

Thank you so much for posting that. It does give me hope that things can get 'better' (are things ever better after losing a child?)

I'm so sorry about Reagan.


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

s


----------



## GearGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

What you wrote is beautiful, I will think of you tomorrow.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Thank you for sharing. I can't believe it is 2 years either. Sending you and Reagan, your ds and dh much love and prayers.


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

Thinking of you and your Reagan.


----------



## chubbycheeks (Jan 10, 2004)

Thinking of you and your family. My prayers are with you.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

2 years!

Lots of love to you Amy.


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)

Amy, so much love to you and your family.









I don't think I'll ever forget Reagan's story.

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

Thinking of you and your family.







:


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

Amy, those memories are so strong and surreal at the same time. Amazing. I remember reading about Reagan. It was just a few months after I lost Grace and I couldn't believe that another baby was taken from it's family. I'm thinking of you and your family and of course, precious Reagan.


----------



## jl22martin (Apr 29, 2006)

So sorry for your lose. I'm glad to know that it does get easier. I hope you're able to find a special way to celebrate your love for her on her special day. Sending hugs to you.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Thank you for your kind words, mamas.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

praying for you and your family today


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

your story is so similar to mine, mama







:


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)




----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## De-lovely (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh Amy....







I think of you and Reagan often....here's to peace and healing mama. I am still up for lunch in Broad Ripple if you ever make it.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I remember it too and cannot believe it has been two years. Rest in peace sweet Reagan







:


----------

